# What are the odds of survival in Mexico



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

The wife just got an offer from her company to go to Mexico for the next 1-3 years. I'm currently unsure of where specifically, but from what I understand Mexico is not what you would call friendly to Americans. Any advice is welcome on this cluster ****.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I personally would be very leery of moving to Mexico. While I am sure some areas are safer than others, when a country is essentially run by warlords, cartels and gangs I put that country on my list of places NOT to live (or even visit). There is a reason why all of Obama's soon-to-be dependants are running North across the desert with a milk jugs full of dirty water. Good luck.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

There are millions of people living in Mexico right now ... many are fleeing Mexico for other countries, many are staying, many are living to ripe old ages and many are dying young.

Personally, I wouldn't go to Mexico for any reason ... the land of the ice-n-snow is too hot for me most of the time.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I trained machine operators in one of Rubbermaid's Mexican Hell Holes...

... armored car convoys to and from a fortified company compound with well-paid armed guards (trans. mercenaries).

I can't imagine what kind of security somebody actually valuable to the company receives!

I think 'Hell Hole' sums it up.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Cheap cost of living, though.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

I'd rather walk through a lion's cage wearing a pork chop suit.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Cheap cost of living, though.


First, I laughed when I read that. 

But that statement is only true if you want to live in a shed made from scraps, eat whatever produce is available and drink dirty water. I spent a week in Mexico about a decade ago and if you want to live in comfort with armed security, drink bottled water and eat better quality food; it's not so cheap. I remember sitting in a cafe and the menu said "Bottled Water $4 US - Coca Cola - $3 US - Corona $2 US". I am a non-drinker but I consumed a whole lot of beer in Mexico.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Been all over Mexico never had a problem. Just like the U.S. there are places I probably wouldn't go, like Detroit, Dearborn, Chicago, New York City, Newark . . . forgot, Mexico. I go to Mexico about twice a month.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Can you tell us what city or location in Mexico?

There are "pockets" in Mex that are reasonably safe but you pretty much have to stick to the resort cities/locations. They keep those pretty safe so they can get our tourist dollars. If something happened to an American in someplace like Peurto Vallarta, Acapulco, Cozumel or Cancun, news of it would get back to the States and people would stop travel there. _You don't have to get very far from those locations where things won't feel right to you..._

Like others, I've been avoiding the place the last several years.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The police are notoriously corrupt in Mexico. You'll be targeted just being a "rich" American.

I wouldn't go to Mexico no matter what they offered me.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Two of my cousins live in Tucson, and they have members of their mother's family still living in Nogales Mexico. When my mom and I visited in the mid 70s, Nogales felt reasonably safe, specially in the shopping district, but I would not go now, even with my Spanish speaking cousins along. The cousins say it's just not a safe place to be anymore.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

The homicide rate in Mexico is about the same as the Bahamas or Greenland.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> The *documented* homicide rate *reported* in Mexico is about the same as the *actual rates* in the Bahamas or Greenland.


I fixed it for you.

Of course with the amount of corruption, lack of any real reporting or government oversight who knows what the _real_ rate it.



> Can you tell us what city or location in Mexico?


In case you missed ZoomZoom's question.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

I recently read about Mexican travel at various sites. Nearly every travel writer's information I read said most of Mexico is relatively safe: other than the northern tier of states bordering the US where there the drug violence in mainly happening. One writer in particular said he travels to Mexico numerous times each year and has never had a problem. He said the most scared he's ever been while traveling with the time he got lost on the south side of Chicago.

I guess it all comes down to where in Mexico your spouse's job will take you. Location. Location. Location.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

There are large expat communities in Mexico, one of the largest around Guadalajara.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

I deal with people living and/or working in Mexico every day. I also used to love vacationing in Mexico, driving from So Cal down to Ensenada and such. Nowadays, it's about the last place I would choose to live, or even visit, for that matter. Just too easy to disappear, until they send the ransom request for ya. Then you disappear anyways. 

And, I used to live in NYC. I'll take that over ANY part of Mexico any day.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a couple of friends who are on a motorcycle tour right now and they are reporting-in from Mexico. They are having lots of fun, and so far, they have felt relatively safe, minor run-ins with the law.

I just got a message from another friend ('net friend via another forum I run) and he was saying that his area of Mexico where he lives is in a lock-down situation. He will not allow any of his family or employees out after dark. He said that currently there are "fake" police and military check-stops all over and the ones running these "fake" check-stops are killing people, raping women and children and robbing them of any possessions .. 

Like others have said, it depends on where you are, what you are doing and such .... 


I still wouldn't spend any time in Mexico ...


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

I travel a lot, over 60 countries now. The only country further down my list than Mexico is Nigeria.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well when you consider dirt poor mexican get executed by the busloads for no apparent reason I wonder what would happen to a rich looking ******?? I used to go to Juarez every few years but not anymore. Too many people getting killed in broad daylight, never mind the night. Good luck if you do decide to go down there!


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Most of the folks killed in Mexico deserve to be killed. The grizzly murders you hear about are druggies killin' druggies. Just like in the U.S., if you stay outa bars you will be O.K.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Not my first choice. When we go down to the border now the Mexican business people come over here to meet with us. Most of them choose to live on the US/TEXAS side if they can. As an American you cannot own or possess a gun in Mexico. Not all areas are totally bad but you never know when the cartels want to move into an area. It is not uncommon to see bodies hanging from bridges in the border states of Mexico. I don't go there anymore. You had best have 24 hour security and even then they can be bought off by the cartels. GB


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Mexico is a sad thing. I love traveling in Mexico and miss it. I have found when you get 100 miles south of the US-Mexico border that the people are some of the nicest people in the world. This is especially true in Yucatan. The descendents of the Maya are wonderful people.

I have much sympathy for the people of Mexico suffering with the narco-terrorist.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> Most of the folks killed in Mexico deserve to be killed. The grizzly murders you hear about are druggies killin' druggies. Just like in the U.S., if you stay outa bars you will be O.K.


What??? You can't be serious. Mayors and police chiefs of cities that try and crack down on the killings are getting killed, along with their families. School children, teachers, anyone that goes against the drug cartels.

Yeah, I'm sure they deserved it.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Corrupt mayors and police actively involved the the trade.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> Corrupt mayors and police actively involved the the trade.


Good Lord. :nuts:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

swjohnsey said:


> Most of the folks killed in Mexico deserve to be killed. The grizzly murders you hear about are druggies killin' druggies. Just like in the U.S., if you stay outa bars you will be O.K.


Tell it to the children they raped and murdered.
Mexico is a death trap.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

WWhermit said:


> Good Lord. :nuts:


I'm sure you are an expert on the political situation. I have only lived next to Mexico all my life. Folks who are afraid shouldn't go to Mexico.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Magus said:


> Tell it to the children they raped and murdered.
> Mexico is a death trap.


Got a specific incident in mind?


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/wor...d-pool-vacation-home-mexico-article-1.1281957
http://articles.washingtonpost.com/...g-violence-mexican-drug-cartels-ciudad-juarez
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/08/13/us-mexico-violence-family-idUSBRE87C06520120813
how about these ones??


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> I'm sure you are an expert on the political situation. I have only lived next to Mexico all my life. Folks who are afraid shouldn't go to Mexico.


Well once again you have proven yourself to be a know it all again. If its so amazing down there feel free to move there. I'm sure all the people (rich and poor) escaping to the US just sorta have it wrong about their own HOMELAND. They should have just sought out your advise about what life is truly like there and how if they stay away from drugs they will be fine. Just ignore the kidnappings. And road blockades. And the busloads of peasants found robbed and dead on the roadsides. You live in the US johnsey so please stop your know it all nonsense.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

mojo4 said:


> Well once again you have proven yourself to be a know it all again. If its so amazing down there feel free to move there. I'm sure all the people (rich and poor) escaping to the US just sorta have it wrong about their own HOMELAND. They should have just sought out your advise about what life is truly like there and how if they stay away from drugs they will be fine. Just ignore the kidnappings. And road blockades. And the busloads of peasants found robbed and dead on the roadsides. You live in the US johnsey so please stop your know it all nonsense.


How much time have you spent in Mexico? I am surround by Mexico on two side. Laredo is due west and Brownsville is due south. I have been all over Mexico in cars and motorcycles.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

just go visit the southern $hit hole towns in san diego to get a sorta taste of what some of the $hit holes in mexico will be like to see if you can hang...visit a walmart. Actually you probably dont have to even go that far down Cali..any big city past Sac outta give you just a small taste of what a poor mexican dump town outta be like.  

that said Im sure there are some nice decent folks n nice decent towns just like there is everywhere else in the world...n just cuz someone is poor n lives in squallar but has a really nice car doesnt mean they are bad people..hay..maybe it's better cuz alot of them moved here...yay...:factor10:

....sigh....


----------



## farmers (Jul 28, 2012)

You never hear on the news networks of the violence going on in Mexico. Mojo is right. I to live in Texas. We have Mexican American employees. They will not go back when their parents pass away for their funerals. They come from all over Mexico.
Mojo do you remember the warning Governor Perry, put out for us traveling into Mexico. It was a year or two ago. I just remember we canceled our vacation trip, because it was so bad.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

swjohnsey said:


> Got a specific incident in mind?


Would this work?

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/canadian-found-dead-in-mexico-reportedly-tied-to-tree-1.1029625



> A Canadian retiree has been found dead on Mexico's southwest coast, with local media reports suggesting that he was the victim of a grisly murder.
> 
> The body of Ron Lloyd Mackintosh, a 64-year-old man from Vancouver Island, was discovered on Tuesday in Barra de Navidad, a small beach town north of Manzanillo.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Do a google search for "Mexico News"

Tons of articles about crime. I just read one that there's 1,000 murders per month (mostly drug related).

I also just read one where 6 were strangled and one decapitated in Cancun so it shows that even the resort areas aren't particularly safe once you get off the strip.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> Well once again you have proven yourself to be a know it all again. If its so amazing down there feel free to move there. I'm sure all the people (rich and poor) escaping to the US just sorta have it wrong about their own HOMELAND. They should have just sought out your advise about what life is truly like there and how if they stay away from drugs they will be fine. Just ignore the kidnappings. And road blockades. And the busloads of peasants found robbed and dead on the roadsides. You live in the US johnsey so please stop your know it all nonsense.


This asshat has once again changed his story to fit the topic of conversation! Would the mods care to ban him?

Love you, Mojo for standing against this nut.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Hooch said:


> just cuz someone is poor n lives in squallar but has a really nice car doesnt mean they are bad people..hay..maybe it's better cuz alot of them moved here...yay...:factor10:
> 
> ....sigh....


Yeah... That is how all the illegals live once they get here and sign up for welfare! They know how to work the system for food stamps, Obozo phones etc better than our own citizens do!


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Is the U.S. safe to visit? In the last few days there was a bombing in Boston, mass murder at Sandy Hook, five killed in Manchester, IL. The U.S. is a bloody place. It has a murder rate four time that of England, five times that of Sweden, six times that of Spain, but being backward corrupt European countries they are probably cookin' the numbers.

There ain't no doubt Mexico is a corrupt country. The U.S. appetite for drugs has certainly fueled organized crime there. Is is safe to visit? Everything is relative.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Grimm said:


> This asshat has once again changed his story to fit the topic of conversation! Would the mods care to ban him?
> 
> Love you, Mojo for standing against this nut.


What would you be, a tinfoil hat?


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

NaeKid said:


> Would this work?
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/canadian-found-dead-in-mexico-reportedly-tied-to-tree-1.1029625


The dog is probably taco meat.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> What would you be, a tinfoil hat?


Never denied wearing one. But then those that do seem to be proven right lately.


:laugh:
:goink:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

swjohnsey said:


> Is the U.S. safe to visit? In the last few days there was a bombing in Boston, mass murder at Sandy Hook, five killed in Manchester, IL. The U.S. is a bloody place. It has a murder rate four time that of England, five times that of Sweden, six times that of Spain, but being backward corrupt European countries they are probably cookin' the numbers.
> 
> There ain't no doubt Mexico is a corrupt country. The U.S. appetite for drugs has certainly fueled organized crime there. Is is safe to visit? Everything is relative.


How about this article about the safest and most dangerous countries in the world?

http://skeptikai.com/2012/06/19/top-10-safest-and-most-dangerous-countries-in-the-world/

135) Mexico (↓ from 121)

Somalia is ranked last at 158. Does that tell you something? You really shouldn't post stuff when you're that ignorant about what you're talking about.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

BillS said:


> How about this article about the safest and most dangerous countries in the world?
> 
> http://skeptikai.com/2012/06/19/top-10-safest-and-most-dangerous-countries-in-the-world/
> 
> ...


You really don't read the crap you post, do you? The U.S. was ranked 88.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> Is the U.S. safe to visit? In the last few days there was a bombing in Boston, mass murder at Sandy Hook, five killed in Manchester, IL. The U.S. is a bloody place. It has a murder rate four time that of England, five times that of Sweden, six times that of Spain, but being backward corrupt European countries they are probably cookin' the numbers.
> 
> There ain't no doubt Mexico is a corrupt country. The U.S. appetite for drugs has certainly fueled organized crime there. Is is safe to visit? Everything is relative.


Really? As a rule I have very little worry about traveling from state to state or even three hours with in mine. Kidnapping and roadside execution doesn't even pop into my radar of concern. My family lives twelve hours down in the interior of Mexico. A thirty minute drive is a matter of concern and a three hour trip a constant prayer. Several people from their church have disappeared and others held for ransom. AND that is in a little dirt town. The United States is dangerous!?!? Get real! Maybe travel a little. Get to know your subject matter! I lived on the other side for eleven years, there is no comparison.....


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh ya, it's perfectly safe.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Isn't this where I post a photo of a pile of bodies at Sandy Hook. Everything is relative. There were about 25,000 murders in Mexico last year, 15,000 in the U.S. and less than a thousand earch in Germany, the U.K. and most other European countries. I agree that gun control is working in Mexico.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Everything is relative? Unless you live there. Those bodies were dumped on the side of the road, and if you look you can see that a couple were stripped first. There is a weird sub culture in mexico that believes that if you rape another man you take his manhood.... but hey its all relative and the cartels really aren't that bad, just misunderstood kids that are the product of the American imperialist greed for drugs, right?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

swjohnsey said:


> Isn't this where I post a photo of a pile of bodies at Sandy Hook. Everything is relative. There were about 25,000 murders in Mexico last year, 15,000 in the U.S. and less than a thousand earch in Germany, the U.K. and most other European countries. I agree that gun control is working in Mexico.


Move to Europe.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Boomy said:


> Everything is relative? Unless you live there. Those bodies were dumped on the side of the road, and if you look you can see that a couple were stripped first. There is a weird sub culture in mexico that believes that if you rape another man you take his manhood.... but hey its all relative and *the cartels really aren't that bad, just misunderstood kids that are the product of the American imperialist greed for drugs*, right?


No, no. He said if you stay out of the bars, you'll be fine. The cartels must all be in the bars. :brickwall::rofl:


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Magus said:


> Move to Europe.


Amen brother Magus


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Being a US Merchant Marine and traveled all over the world,I can assure you there aren't many place ANYWHERE that you are safe..I KNow I see it everyday for the last 10 years.Yes we have wiedos and crazies but so do they. If you don't like it here then do us all a favor and LEAVE ASAP in fact I'm sure we can start a "fund " for you to help you move !!!!!


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

People that are afraid all the time probably shouldn't travel. As safety goes the U.S. is about in the middle about 86 out of 200.


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

ZoomZoom said:


> Can you tell us what city or location in Mexico?.


Sorry for the late reply, been moving all week.

Wish I knew. From what I understand though, it would be a purely American neighborhood with constant security. Privet schools for the kids, the whole 9. But judging from the links provided, along with the posted second hand accounts, I'm pretty damned sure the family will not be moving south of the border. Thanks to all of you for your opinions and information.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

nopolitics12 said:


> Sorry for the late reply, been moving all week.
> 
> Wish I knew. From what I understand though, it would be a purely American neighborhood with constant security. Privet schools for the kids, the whole 9. But judging from the links provided, along with the posted second hand accounts, I'm pretty damned sure the family will not be moving south of the border. Thanks to all of you for your opinions and information.


Safety above all. It's great in the American neighborhoods...well, as great as it can be living in a compound. But you're essentially in a "safe" island, surrounded by mayhem. That's no kind of life.

I think you made the right choice.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

If things go badly in Mexico you'll be more likely to survive if you are Mexican. 

Tourists and foreigners stick out like a soar thumb. 

Trouble will always find the most obvious target.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

3 things you would need to survive in Mexico

1. Abrams Tank (Fuel and ammo included)
2. Apache Attack Helicopter (Fuel and ammo included)
3. a-10 Warthog (Fuel and ammo included)

This is assuming you know how to properly use these weapons of mass destruction!!!


----------

